# Pen Pics



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well got my new camera today nice cannon well here are some pen pics. First one is a decco style slim pen satin copper. Second one is a slim pen with a satin nickle finish the third is a fancy gold slim with walnut. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very NICE!!

Sure are pretty!!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice ones Glen and much better pics. Great looking pens!

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job, Glen on both the pens and the camera. Did you make the pen holder in the background also?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glen those pens are beauties. Very nice. I really like the walnut. Of I am partial to walnut anyway.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'm proud of them too. Bob had to use the holder as a prop the buggers wouldn't stay on the clip side without it. hahaha


----------

